# Hi Everyone, I'm New To The Goat Spot



## CLF Nigerian Dwarfs

My name is Ashley Freitas. I have nigerian dwarfs and mini la mancha goats. I live in Burson, Ca. Which is in Northern Ca it is 10 minutes from Valley Springs. I have had goats for 2 years now. I'm 17 years old I've been in 4-H for 4 years. I really enjoy raising, breeding and showing my goats. My herd name is CLF (Candy Land Farms). I name my goats after candy or anything sweet. Goats are like candy you just can't have one  Check out my website http://www.freewebs.com/candylandfarmsnigeriandwarfs Let me know what you think!


----------



## Epona142

Hello and welcome!! :wave:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

hello from ak.
I have boers, and dont know much about nigerians but from the looks of your stock, theyre very correct! im mean look at them ribbons! lol. katrina


----------



## liz

Hi and Welcome from SW PA!! Hope you enjoy the Goat Spot as much as we all do!


----------



## Di

Wow, you have some very pretty goats! Congrats! Welcome from PA.


----------



## StaceyRosado

well I tried to post this on your guestbook but it wouldnt go through :shrug:



> your site is really nice. Good work. Goats are beautiful too...........of course I am partial to the nigerians though


welcome to The Goat Spot.

I do have one small suggestion for your website.....I didnt see a contact page and everyone had to leave a message on your guestbook. But like you probably already found out............unless they hit the subscribe button on the e-mail they receive after making their guestbook entry ....... you do not get their email! If you figured out a way to get their e-mail besides this let me know!

Anyway on my website I have a contact page and a submission form that automatically gets e-mailed to me.........might be something for you to look into.

Great work though :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats

Ashley, Welcome to The Goat Spot. :wave: Glad you are here with us. 

It looks like in just 4 short years you have done a amazing job at breeding and getting some beautiful goats.


----------



## kelebek

:wave: from Idaho!! I am going to check out your website!!! We are not "to far" away from each other!!!


----------



## kelebek

Do you ever get up to Washington / Idaho area??? I LOVE the unnamed doeling and buckling that you have on your website....... hmmmmmmm........... :scratch: How to secure transportation - Stacey - hold me down - :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado

no you are as free as a bird my dear :wink:


----------



## kelebek

LOL! OK Somone - shake me ray: If only I could~ I think hubby would make me sleep in the barn with them! LOL~


----------



## FarmGirl18

Welcome to The Goat Spot Ashley! Glad you joined us!


----------



## toth boer goats

welcome Ashley :wave: from northern ca, I breed fb boers.............

you do have some nice goats................



> Stacey - hold me down - :help:


 Allison Spacek that is so.................... :ROFL:


----------



## CLF Nigerian Dwarfs

Hi Everyone, Thanks for the warm welcome. Thanks Stacey for the suggestion. Thanks, Ashley 




CLF- Candy Land Farms Nigerian Dwarf

Freewebs.com/candylandfarmsnigeriandwarfs


----------



## goathappy

Welcome to the Goat Spot!! :wave:


----------



## alyssa_romine

Welcome to TGS!!!!!


----------



## heathersboers

Hi- I'm new too- Welcome!!!!


----------



## capriola-nd

Welcome from Northwest Oregon! I'm sure you'll love it here!


----------



## Cinder

Welcome to The Goat Spot! If you hang around for very long you'll end up with more goats! I know... happened to me.  

Being a mom, I just wanted to make a comment regarding giving so much personal information on the net. There are people out there just looking for young people (or anyone) who they can take advantage of. It's wise not to give personal info online - ever. Just food for though because I care about keeping the bad guys away from our kids.


----------



## Candy

Welcome to the Goat Spot. :wave: I have 3 Nigerian Dwarfs that I spoil rotten.  I'm from Central PA. We're glad you found us. This is a great spot.
Candy


----------



## greatcashmeres

Welcome! :wave: Thanks for the link to your site; enjoyed all your pics there. Glad to have you here; have fun!


----------

